# driver spacing



## cshaw (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi all, im making some 2.0 cabinets with a 6.5 and 1 inch tweeter. how important is spacing between mid and tweeter? and spacing between edges of enclosure? how does this effect frequency response and such? just in general, i know its a vague Q. ive read lots on line arrays lately so i was wondering if spacing of drivers had any play here as well. thanks ahead of time!


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

The closer the better !

round over of the outside edges shoud be very gradual [ not sharp 90 degree corners ].

flush mount the tweeter for sure !

passive x-overs need to be designed "for" the speakers "you" are using, unless you are going active


----------



## spydertune (Sep 9, 2005)

a$$hole said:


> The closer the better !
> 
> round over of the outside edges shoud be very gradual [ not sharp 90 degree corners ].
> 
> ...


Should be a sticky!


----------



## cshaw (Oct 7, 2008)

thanks guys, cant find any info on this anywhere! i was thinking at-least 1 wave length of the highest freq. the mid would play. but yeah i do plan on rounding the edges and doing the same around the inner hole of the mid. im just using some mmats comps but with a MLI mid. a bit high x/o point for the mid but it works. going with .7 tuned at 45hz as recommended by mark of mach5.


----------



## cshaw (Oct 7, 2008)

here is a test box i made the other day at .5 sealed. just to see how these speakers sound outside of the car and in the room they will be in. these mids really dont like being sealed up. 
would it work to have the tweeter off to one side? this is a request from whom im building them for.


----------

